# New Construction - Best method for surround sound



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey all,

I am working on my house, new construction, and I am really starting to realize how little I know when it comes to running wire for surround sound. :yikes:

I am wanting to run any speaker wire that I will need now before I start drywall. I was going to run 5.1 surround for my master bedroom TV, office computer for gaming, and living room TV for most of my movie watching until I finish the basement - if ever. I received comments that I was getting carried away and that a soundbar in the bedroom and living room would be sufficient. 

The purpose of this post is for me to try and decide if I should run speaker wire from the media source (computer) to 4 corners of each room/listening area in the a.) ceiling b.)wall corner near ceiling or c.) floor for stand speakers or none of the above? I have not had the privilege to hear or see many surround sound systems. For the time being I am only going to be running wire. I do not own the amps or speakers for this due to building budget.

Any input would be great. Even a smack on the head. I'll be happy to answer any question to help improve the quality of answers.

*The master bedroom is quite small, and my TV nook is not 'centered' in the room but actually off to one side. My main concern was that *if* I do surround sound there, it would be weird viewing the screen but having sound not centered with the view of the TV. I can't picture it 100% unless I had it set up. This may mean a sound bar is the best idea for that room.:dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I was all set to tell you to “just run the wires, it won’t cost anything if you never use them, but if you decide to you’ll be glad you did.” Then I got to the last paragraph.

Surround sound doesn’t work well when the TV is in the corner. Go with the sound bar.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

If you send me some room dimensions (LxWxH) the size of the TV, locations and sizes of windows/doors/major furniture, I'll whip of a 3D model for ya... then you can picture it without having to build it and move stuff.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Options:

1: Don't put the tv in the nook... suspend it from the ceiling centered on the wall. 
2: Go with a projector, and center the screen on the wall. Since it is in your MB, a projector might work best as you would be viewing it in a dark room. In my last house we cut a hole in the wall to the closet, and mounted the projector there and put all the equipment there too...with a 106" screen on the MB opposing wall. it worked out great.:T:T


----------

